# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  عروض جديدة (( لمدة محدودة بكج العروس ب1000)) ام روضه منتجات لوتاه

## ام روضه2

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ام روضه2

***


***


***




***











>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



***

----------


## ام روضه2

*{ اراء البنات في دخون وعود ام روضه }

*


> الصراحه الي يجرب دخون وعطور ام روضه مستحيل انه مايتم دووم يشتري منه العووود روووووووعه والمخمريه بخور روضة عجيب والدخون ريحته ثابته ومزيل العرق عجيب والصراحه الى يبي الزين ياخذ من عندهااا وما اقول ان كلمه روووعه شوي ع دخونها وعطورها والله انى ماكنت اخذ من النت لانى انغش في بضايع كثير بس مع ام روضه والله مافيها حيله بخوراتها وعطورها 
> وان شاء الله لي طلبيه خاصة يوم ييون عندي خواتى من السعوديه





> اانا من سنتين او اكثر اطلب منج الديودرت 
> بصراحه ما اقدر استغني عنااا
> و كل خواتي يستخدمونه و خالتي 
> و حتى ريااييلنا ^^
> 
> امم خذت من عندج بعد الدهن عود الكريمي 
> وااااايد احبــــــه و احطه حق ولدي من كان بيبي احسه خفيف و يناسب له = )
> 
> و حتى خذت عووود بس مب متذكره اسمهـ
> ...







> حبيبتي ام روضه انا بطلب لي بكج العروس هو نفس سعره ولا تغير لان بطلب لي ولاختي ولازوجة اخوي وانا من السعوديه وصاحبتي بتزور الامارات الاسبوع الجاي ومن الممكن انها كمان بتطلب وكمان بسالك لك محل بتبيعين فيه ومشكوره يالغاليه 00





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالج
> بارك الله في تجارتج واسأل الله أن يرزقج الربح الحلال
> وبأمانه واااااااايد عجبتني الطلبيه و حد من الأهل تبا تطلب... بس بشوفها شو تبا وبرجع أرسل لج
> و أضمنيني بإذن الله زبونه دايمه عندج
> تحياتي لج
> أختج





> السلام عليكم 
> 
> بصراحه ما عرفت شو اختار وااااايد اشياء 
> بس في اشياء اكيده بشتريها من عندج ان شاء الله 
> 
> بس بكتبها عندي وبحط لها ميزانية ومن ينزل معاشي بتحصليني اطلب منج على طول 
> 
> وتعجبني ثقتج في منتجاتج وهذا الي خلاني ما اتردد اطلب 
> بس ان شاء الله الي اطلبه منج بيرضي ذوقي 
> ...







> مخمرية ام روضه2 وهي عضوة معانا في المنتدى
> مخمريتا احلى مخمرية استخدمتها فحياتي
> يعني صدق تقولين هاي المخمرية الصح
> وبالتوفيق حبوبة^^





> اتفق معاج رووعه مخمريتها





> مخمرية لوتاه تعيبني وكل ما احط منها اللي عندي يقولون ريحت شعرج حلووووووووووه





> معاكن احلا مخمريه مخمريه ام روضه لوتاه و اتم فالشعر حتى بعد الغسيل





> انا ما خذه مخمريه من لوتاه رووووووووووووعه ريحتها






> ماظن فيه مكان ما جربت المخمريه فيه وكلهن ماحس فيهن زود
> لين ما قلت بجرب أم روضه.. لوتاه
> في خاطريه قلت أكيد عادي وما بيعيبني بس بجرب
> وبصراحه رووووووعه 
> حتى نحن في البيت ما نحب المخمريه الا اللي من عند أم روضه اتجنن






> ام روضه لوتاه مخمريتها روعه نص توله ب .. و العود بعد عجيب بصراحه الريحه تم فالشعر ..





> ام روضة لوتاه رروعة من تجربة





> عودالاعراس ل ام روضه لوتاه احلا عود معطر عربي يربته خبااال و المخمريه بعد خبال





> حصلت كريم الجسم 
> من عند ام روضه2 ف هالموضوع 
> http://forum.net/.php?t=785284

----------


## ام روضه2

> انا خذت بطلبيه تلفون 
> 
> المهم 
> شو هالدخون بصراحه رهييييييييييييييييب 
> و المخمريه اروووووووووووووووع ( ما استغنى عنه ابدن ابدن ) 
> و حرمت اخويه تطلب لي و تطلب لها 
> 
> بصراحه دقه و اتقان 
> عود الشيوخ و روضه و الديودرنت ( ادمان ) 
> موفقه فديتج


 




> مرحبا حابة اقول رايي بصراحة في منتجات ام روضة





> خذيت منها (دخون روضة وعود ملبس بالمسك وكريم المسك ومزيل العرق ومبيض كلارنس وعود جاف هندي سوبر) وكلمة حق تنقال روووعة بمعنى الكلمة وخصوصا العود الملبس بالمسك وكريم المسك مع اني على فكرة ما يعيبني اي شي بس جد منتجاتها كانت بمنتهى الروعة وكلمة حق تنقال لاول مرة اطلب من تاجرة مرتين بنفس الاسبوع لان فعلا هلي عيبهم اكثر شي العود الملبس وكريم المسك مع ان العود الهندي بعد كان رووعة
> 
> 
> تستاهل خير ام روضة والله يوفقها بتجارتها


 



> انا خذت منج اول مرة من اربع سنين وللحين متخبله على الروايح





> الغالية بسالج اذا مندوبتج للحين موجوده لاني اشوف عندج اشيا يديدة وابغي اخذ


 



> السلام عليكم





> الصراحة لو شو ما قلت شويه في حقج ...انا من 5 سنوات اتعامل وياج ....اول مرة اشتريت حق عرسي دخونات وعطورات ...والمخمرية ممم واااو .....عطور الاعراس شي خياااااااااال 
> 
> 
> وللحين مستمرة ويا الشبة بالمسك انا واختي روووووعة روووووعة بمعنى الكلمة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج


 



> منتجاتج لا يعلى عليها





> ربي يوفقج عزيزتي


إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دماني الشعفار  

_ام روضه بليييييييييز ابغي من عود المسك ضروري صارلج اكثر عن 3 شهور اراكض وراج عشان هذا العود مخلص من عندي وكل ربيعاتي وخواتي يبون منه الصراحه احلى عود معطر بالمسك شميته في حياتي والله يا ام روضه ان وايدين يقوفوني بس عشان يسألوني عن ريحتي ومن ادش مكان واطلع الكل يعرف اني كنت في المكان خلاص ما اروم استغنى عنه_


إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة romansia2007  
_روعه روعه روعه_ 


_انا جربت معظم اللي عندج بصراحه روووعه_



_بالتوفيج يا الغلا_



إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة !!قلب طفل!!  
_الصراااااحه انا ما أقدر أستغنى عن الديودرنت اللي بمسك .. صدق رهيييييييييييييييييييييييب و ريحته فرش و رووعه .. و اللي صدق عيبني وااااااااايد انه بيض المكااان .. روووعه والله ^_^_
_عاد يا ام روووضه لا تفكرين اتوقفين الديودرنت و لا بضييييع ..ههههههه_ 
_^_^_
_ربي يووووووفقج الغاليه .. و دووم والله أدعيلج بكل خير_ 
_و ان شاء الله هالايام برد اطلب منج لأخواتي .._
_^_^_


إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة !!قلب طفل!!  
_هييييييه لااااااازم ههههههههه .. والله هذاك اليوم ياسه اسولف ويا خواتي اقولهم لو وقفت ام روضه الديودرنت و ماقامت اتبيعه بقولها عطيني الطريييقه ههههههه_
_^_^ فديتج عسى دوووووم اتبيعينه لنا و ماتوقفييييينه_ 
__



إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشيخه بوظبي  
_ام روضه جربته ورووعه الصراحه واحلى مخمريه خذتهااا من عندهاااا_ 


_خذت عود الاعراس ودخون روضه_ 



_الباقيات ما خذت منهم شي_



_طررررر والله_



إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشيخه بوظبي  
_انا جربت المخمريه الصراحه كلمة رووعه شوي في حقهااا مع اني خذت غيرهاااا من تاجرات بس الله يشهد وحتى اختي تقول ان مخمريتج احلى مخمريه ريحتهااااا فظيعه من كثر ماهي حلوه_


_وحتى عود الاعراس جربته ما عليه كلام_ 



_الله يوفقج ان شاااء الله ^^_



إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mmm888mmm  
_صراحة منتجاتج ماعليها كلااااام_


_انا ماخذه مزيل العرق بالمسك و دخون فرنسي_



_أحلى و اروع مزيل عرق استخدمته بحيااااااااتي_



_باقي شوي و بيخلص و ناوية اخذ اشياء ثانية اذا الله أراد_




إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة للتميز عنوان  
_بضاعتج مالها كلام ما شالله معروفه بريحتها الحلوه_
_موفقه_


إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم_عبدالرحمن  
_السلام عليج يالغلا_ 
_أنا جربت عندج الديودرينت بالمسك رووووووووووووعة بصراحة كان باطي مسمر بسبة مزيلات العرق اللي كنت استخدمها وما تناسب بشرتي خصوصا ان هالمنطقة عندي جدا حساسة يعني ما أقدر استخدم أي شي بس لما جربت مزيل العرق بالمسك جد ارتحت مع استخدامة واااايد وانشاء الله بطلب منج أول ما يخلص_


_ادري طولت وايد بس لأني لقيت نتيجة ريحتني فحبيت ان البنات يعرفون انها مو دعاية انما جد جد رهيييييييييييييييييييييب_ 



_الله يوفقج اختي_



إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت النوووور  
_بصراحه المخمرية الي عندج ما عليها كلام_ 


_وعطر لوتاه ولا اروع_



إقتباس:

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت عوافي  
_بالتوفيق فديتج بصراحة انا جربت كمية كبيرة وكانت بصراحة من احلى الدخون والعود اللي استخدمته..._

----------


## ام روضه2

*.............*
*اقتباس:*
*ستايلج عرض المشاركة*
*اغراضج ما عليها كلاااااام ..*
*الله يوفقج ..*




*اقتباس:*
*3ashgt_zayed عرض المشاركة*
*مع احترامي للجميع*

*لو ما عجبهم عطورج ودخونج*

*جد ما يعرفون الزين*

*بالتوفيق الغاليه..*

*والله يرزقج من حلاله الطيب..*



*اقتباس:*
*فـطـيم عرض المشاركة*
*مرحبا ام روضه*
*بغيت آخذ منج*
*غرشتين من العود الكمبودي المبخر*
*1 من الكريم الثابت*
*وبياناتي بطرشها على الخاص*





*اقتباس:*
*أم عزه عرض المشاركة*
*والله ما لي أي مصلحه من اللي بقوله.. لكن والله أنا أدمنت دخون خاص للشيوخ، ريحته استوت علامتي المميزه.. خخخ .. الله يوفقج أكثر وأكثر إن شاء الله*




*اقتباس:*
*شماسي 95 عرض المشاركة*
*لالا الصراحة نحن كليوم نشترية عدكم وماعلية كلاااااااااااااااااااااااام*





*اقتباس:*
*عاشقه زوجي عرض المشاركة*
*الصراحه الي يجرب دخون وعطور ام روضه مستحيل انه مايتم دووم يشتري منه العووود روووووووعه والمخمريه وعطر لوتاه عجيب والدخون ريحته ثابته وفي عطر خذته من زمان اذكر اسمه العروس ما اذكر الاسم بالظبط بس والله اني استويت اعشق اى عطر يشبهه والصراحه الى يبي الزين ياخذ من عندهااا وما اقول ان كلمه روووعه شوي ع دخونها وعطورها*




*اقتباس:*
*فـطـيم عرض المشاركة*
*تسلميين فديتج وصلت طلبيتي ....العود المبخر روووووووووعه وهذي ثاني مره أطلبه وخذتلي غرشتين صدقوني يا خواتي ما شاء الله ريحته ما عليها كلام*
*ما قصرتي الغاليه ربي يوفقج ويرزقج*




*اقتباس:*
*ام لميا عرض المشاركة*
*مرحبا اختي ام روضه،، انا البارحه تلاقيت مع الاخت ندى وخذت عنها مزيل العرق والله تخبلت عليه بس يالسه واشم ريحتي اول مره اشم مزيل عرق جيه،، وخذت كريم المسك بعد روعه والدخون والعود المبخر،،*
*والاروع كان تعامل ندى ،، الله يوفقها،،*

*وان شاءالله بكون زبونه دايمه،، وبانتظار المزيد في عالم العطور والدخون،،*

*اقتباس:*
*starry عرض المشاركة*
*أهلا أم روضه اشحالج ؟ وعيدج مبارك انتي وكل العضوات ..بصراحه لفتني موضوعج وايد وقريت تعليقات البنات ومشكورة مقدما على جهودج الطيبةوبقول كلمة حق في قوم لوتاه بحكم اني أعرف كم وحده من قوم لوتاه من أيام وأنا صغيرة أنهم ناس قد الثقة الي نعطيهم وزياده وماعليهم كلام ،وأنا أحب أجرب بضاعتج فأتمنى تطرشيلي رقم المندوبة أنا من دبي*

*اقتباس:*
*Hmsa*
*هلا اختي*


*اليوم انا اشتريت من عند المندوبة دخون طيب العرب*
*وتسلمين حبيبتي على هالذوق الراقي*

*ريحت الدخون خلى كل اللي في البيت يتخبل على الريحه.....* 





*1* شرجاويه99 


نجمة براقه


*رقم العضوية:* 17532
*التسجيل:* 17 - 01 - 2007
*المشاركات:* 847 

 




أم روضه 

السموحه طولت بالتعقيب ع الموضوع 
بس

إنتي

شو من بشر أريييد أفهم.:1 (7): 


ماعرف شسميح على هالاشياء لي تبعينها...

أسميج








الدلع







ولا الولع



ولا القمر لين من طلع:22 (13): ...



لاخلينا منج و من هالزين لي تبيعينه ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج الغلا

أقول سلميلي على مندوبتج الحلوه حبوبه تى وقوليلها شورايج بشرجاويه راعيه المرسدس الاسود:1 (40): 


اسمينا طحنا انا وياها في وهقه موقف ههههههههههههه هلكت من الضحك والوهقه كانت صدفه :1 (35): 


الصراحه فن وذوق وتعامل وأخــــلاق طبعآ انا خذيت منها العود المدخن صديقاتي ف الحفله يتحسبن عبدالصمد ولا الياس منزلين شي يديد جان اقولهن هذاك اول عندي وحده تسواهم مليون بال%

أما دخون روضه ربي يحفظها لج يارب يا سلام ع الريحه تهب من على بعد ف البيت وكبت الملابس خلاص تشبع من الريحه..


وطبعآ مزيل العرق ودي اكله من حلاوه ريحته المنعشه:22 (13): صدق لاتحسين بريحه عرق ولاهم يحزنون ولو عرقتي تحسين ماشي ريحه عرق وريحته تشل الجسم بكبره بس شرط تحطونه بعد تنظيف المنطقه ماعرف شوأوصف شو اقول عنه ريــــلي يقول واخيرآ استفدتي شي حلو من ورى هالأنترنت بدل فلسفتج في مناقشه المواضيع:22 (22): 


والثابت خذاه زوجي الحبيب والعود والدخون مابقى منه شي بعد ريلي إستغل رقادي و خذ وياه النص حق ملابسه ف الدوام يموت ف سوالف العود والدخون والثابت اونه يثبت ريحته يوم يسوي رياضه ويخليه منتعش اكثر من الملطفات اللي دوخ بالراس ...
أم روضه:شكرآ من أعماق الروح تبعثها لكي خلاصه الود الاحترام من شرجاويه99

----------


## ام روضه2

*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة انا قطوه مشاهدة المشاركة*
*مرحبا ام روضه*
*ومشكورة واااااااايد ع التعامل الراقي ومزيل العرق بالمسك صدق صدق روعه ويجنن موت وايد عجبتني الريحة ومشكورة الغالية*
*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة السنيوره.. مشاهدة المشاركة*
*بدون ما اقرى الاقتباسات دخووونكم وعطوووركم مضروب فيه الوصف..والله الشاهد*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة xouaexo مشاهدة المشاركة*
*الصراحه انا خذت مزيل العرق بريحة المسك اتجنن ريحته*
*وجربت العود المدخن الصراحه كل اللي في البيت سالوني عنه وانشالله باخذ منه*
*والسموحه*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة حورالامارات مشاهدة المشاركة*
*بصراحة بضاعتج ما في مثلها*




*الريحة رووووووووعه وخنينة تخلي الواحد ما يستغنى عنها*



*وتعاملج ولا احلى منه*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة ندى الصباح مشاهدة المشاركة*
*هلا اختي وبالتوفيق انا امجربه عود المعطر ماشالله عليج ماعليه كلام بس المشكله كنت ادور الرقم من زمان وما كنت احصل واحينه بالصدفه شفتج بالنت بس شو الفايده انا اتزوجت وبالسعوديه وكنت حابه اجرب تستراتج بس ربج كريم واذا عندج اي طريقه راسليني والسموحه*






*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة زوجة المرشدي مشاهدة المشاركة*
*الصراحة العود المبخر ريحته صدق حلوووة ... انا من زمان ادور عووووووود ريحته جذه يعني لا عطر ولا شي عود خاااام ...*



*والعود الثاني اللي هو عود عرايس بعد اوكيه ...*




*بس الشركه اللي وصلتلي الاغراض ما اهتمت عدل العطر كله كان في الكيس تم العطر شوووووووووووي في الغرشه...*
*مشكوووووورة ام روضه*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة فديت ريلي ابراهيم مشاهدة المشاركة*
*صباح الخير يا الغاليه (( عن تجربه ))*



*دخونج ما عليه كلام الصراحه ريحته تنشم من بعد ميل الكل يشهد ان منتجاتج اخباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال*




*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة فديت ريلي ابراهيم مشاهدة المشاركة*
*نسيت اكتب طلبيتي*



*3 دخون طيب العرب*
*3 دخون لوتاه*
*1دخون روضه*
*والعود المبخر العربي الي ب520*
*وعود الاعراس الصغير الي ب200*
*والمخمريه ام تولتين الي ب600*
*هذي طلبيتي انا واختي*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة بنـــت الفلاسـي مشاهدة المشاركة*
*تسلمين الغلا وصلتني الطلبية اليوم وفوق الطلبية خذت عطر لوتاه ريحته هاديه وجنان ..*



*ومن غير يوم رديت البيت روحت مزيل العرق الصراحة ريحته رهيييييييييبه .. بس بعدني ما جربته ..*



*وان شاء الله يوم بجربه بكتب رايي في الموضوع ^_^*



*وما شاء الله روحت العطور والدخون ... وان شاء الله بيكون لنا تعامل ثاني ..*



*وما شاء الله عليها المندوبة ندى حبوبة وطيوبة ..*



*ربي يعطيكن العافيه ..*



*ربي يوفقكن ^_^*




*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة حلوه حلاوه مشاهدة المشاركة*
*انا واختي نستعمله يوميا روووووووووووعه والله بدون مبالغه شريته من عند الاخت بس من منتدى ثاني و*



*صدقوني ريحته خبااال وتتم في الملابس ... منتج يستاهل التجربه خواتي ... عن نفسي ارتحت له واااايد لانه عندي حساسيه من الشبه وهذا ناسبني ...*



*موفقه الغاليه ...*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة أم برهومي مشاهدة المشاركة*
*هلا خواتي انا جربت المخمريه ودخون روضه والصراحه منغير مجامله رووووووووووووووووووعه..*
*بس المخمريه شي غير الكل يسألني شوتحطين فشعرج والله شاهد على كلامي ....*
*بعد اذنج اختي أم روضه كل حد سألني عن المخمريه والدخون عطيته رقم مندوبتج الله يعطيها الف عافيه وعلى تعاملها الراقي الصراحه منغير مجامله انسانه في قمه الذوق والله يعطيكم العافيه ويرزقكم الرزق الحلال..*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة robi مشاهدة المشاركة*
*الله يعطيييييييييييج الصحه والعافيه انا دشيت الموضوع بس ابي اشوف شو يديدج وجني اشم ريحة خنينه الله يبارك فيج وفي صحتج وهالكلام لاني انا مجربه اغراضج تيييين انشاء الله قريب بطلب منج لعروووووس*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة بنت النور11*



*السلام عليج*



*ما ادري شو اقول في حقج الصراحه كلمة روعه شوي عليج*
*اليوم وصلتني طلبيتي والصراحه تنقال انا ذوقي صعب جدا وللامانه انا انغشيت كثير كثير وما كنت مطمنه في البدايه وكانت طلبيتي تقتصر على الاشياء الرخيصه الي ب100درهم لكن والله ( وعلى ما اقول شهيد) اني انا واهلي واهل ريلي واهل ريل اختي وربيعاتي في الدوام كلهم متخبلين على ريحتي وكل من شمني قالي شو حاطه ريحتج اخبال وطلبت للأهل وربيعاتي في الدوام من مزيل العرق والكريمات المسك والخلطه السريه وكريم الثابت والمخمريه وبعد فتره قلت خلني اجازف واطلب من الدخون والعود*



*لكن للامانه*
*بقول الصدق*
*ريحت الدخون اخباااااااااااااااااااااال*
*والله ان ريلي قام يمنعني اتدخن شان طلعت يقولي بس تدخني في البيت او اذا رحتي عرس من حلات الدخون وانا خذت لي*
*دخون عودة زايد ريحته اخباااااااااااااال*
*دخون طيب العرب ريحته مميزه وراقيه*
*دخون خاص للشيوخ وما ادخن منه ال يوم يجونا ضيوف عشان يسؤلون خخخخخخ*
*والعود حكايه ثانيه*
*العود المعطر ريحته عربيه ( اسمه عود الاعراس ) واتدخن منه جان رحت عرس*
*والعود المبخر بالعنبر*
*والله اني ما امدح لكن ريحته تشل الشقه والمصعد يوم يقرب على شقتنا تنشم ريحته من قوته ريحته عود خام وااااااااايد حلو وشو يزبد*



*اما عن خواتي*
*طلبوا*
*مخلط اصل العود وريحته عربيه ( دهن عود كمبودي ) ولو تعطرتي فيه كأنج مدخنه بدخون وعود وحاطه دهن عود وللحين طالبين منه 12 غرشه من حلاته*
*ودخون روضه ووووووووووايد حلو*
*تعبت من كثر الكلام الي ما ينوصف واتمنى من كل قلبي لكي التوفيق على المجهود الطيب*





*إقتباس:*
*المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة mulan*



*هلا اختي*



*انا قد طلبت منج ديودرنت (مزيل العرق بالمسك وبمبيض كلارنكس) من العين*



*تتذكرين يوم نتلاقى عند عيادة الجاهلي ؟؟*
*المهم من ايامها انا ما اتذكر موضوعج ولا رقمج ولا خزنته*



*فدخييييييييييييييييلج ابا رقمج اختي ذبحتني تبى من الديودرنت الي خذت منج*
*بسالها اذا تبا وبرد اطرش لج مسج ولا ايميل خاص (الي يريحج)*



*انا شما من العين*




*ومشكوره اختي*
*.....................*




*اقتباس:*
*cute me*
*هلالا الغاليه ام روووضه*
*اشحالج ربج بخير ان شاء الله .. حبييييييييييييييت اشكرج على المزيل مال كلارنس اللي اشترته من عندج والله ريحته اتجنن والحق صرااحه ينقاااال واتم فتره وماترووح بسرعه .. انا توقعته كريمي بس طلع لا شوي فيه مثل البودره بس صدق حلووو ريحته ... والمندوووبه والله انسانه طيوووبه حليلها .. تسلمييين الغلا وفي انتظااار جديدج دايما ..*







*اقتباس:*
*((العسل كله))*
*يا سلام على دخون روضه من خذيته عنج لبقته في البيت ريحته رووووووووووووووعه احلا عن الي خذيته من قبل من عند تاجره ثانيه*
*وعطر لوتاه اجناااااااااان*




*اقتباس:*
*nunobaby*
*السلام عليكم*




*مشكورة اختي ام روضة ترى و صلتني الطلبية قبل يومين بس ما كان عندي وقت ارسلج ايميل*
*بصراحة الريحة مالها كلام مرة حلوة عيبتني و ان شاء الله اخذ عنج اشياء ثانية في المستقبل ... شكرا*





*اقتباس:*
*@بنت_ العرب@*
*حاولت ارسل لج الرساله على الخاص وما قدرت قلت ارسلها هني يمكن توصلج*
*على العموم*
*ابغي ضروري هذي الطلبيه في اقرب وقت*
*يا ام روضه3كبير*
*دخون عودة زايد*
*في اي بي*
*ومزيل العرق لاتنسينه ابغي 5*




*اقتباس:*
*ام شيماء*
*:22 (22): مشكورة الغالية على الطلبية صراحة الدخون والعطور روعة :22 (22): وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله*




*اقتباس:*
*ameena*
*هلا الغالية حاولت اكتب على العام بس يطلعلى مسج انه ما عندى صلاحية فانا بكتبلج ردي وحطيه على العام*
*الصراحة انة الدخون اللى خذيتة من عند ام روضة ما شى احلى منه*
*انا خذيت دخون الشيخة روضة وبنات الشيوخ والصراحة كل واحد ريحتة احلى من الثاني*
*وخذيت دخون ديور ريحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتته روعة ورهيبة وماشى احلى منه*
*تسلمين يا ام روضة على الدخون*












*اقتباس:*
*زوجة المرشدي*
*هلا انا عن تجربتي كون بشرتي وايد وايد وايد وايد وايد حساسه*



*استخدمت كل شي وقام يسود وآخر شي رسيت على الليمون والله لا ريحه ولا شي وبالعكس بيضلي البقعه والحينه الحمد لله مثل لون جسمي ماشي فرق.. وبعد استعملت مزيل العرق من ام روضه 2 بـ 100 درهم بس صدق الريحه تقولين مدخنه والله وايد غاويه وهو يبيض بعد بس لان انا عندي البقعه ابيضت بالليمون قبل ...*



*لكن ريحه مزيل عرق ام روضه 2 عجيبه وااااااااااااااااايد وااااااااااااااايد*





*اقتباس:*
*قـمر الـعين*
*أم روووضه بصراحه أشيائج ولا أروع .. ^.^*
*ماعرف شو اختار وشو أشتري محتاره ههههههههه ريلي يقولي ماعينت خير من حدرتي هالمنتدى << توها معرسه يديده*
*أممممم أول شي حبيت اجربه من عندج اللي هو كريم مزيل رائحه العرق مليت من البخاخات والماركات اللي ف باريس واريج .. أبا اغير*
*واممم أي شي يديد انشالله بخبرج بس فديتج جهزيلي اياه اول الشهر او آخر شهر 5*




*اقتباس:*
*nunobaby*
*السلام عليكم*




*مشكورة اختي ام روضة ترى و صلتني الطلبية قبل يومين بس ما كان عندي وقت ارسلج ايميل*
*بصراحة الريحة مالها كلام مرة حلوة عيبتني و ان شاء الله اخذ عنج اشياء ثانية في المستقبل ... شكرا*




*اقتباس:*
*7mdaH*
*هلا الغاليه وصلتني العينات ماشالله بخورج روعه اول مره يعيبني بخور والله والوالده ذوووقها صعب واايد اول مره تمدح شي خذته بدون شورها خخخ*
*مشكوووره فديتج*




*اقتباس:*
*سنفوره الحلوه*
*ام روضه يتني العينات اليوم الصبح مع مندوبتج صراحه ما اعرف شو اقول لكني تعطرت من عطر ما اتذكر شو اسمه اجناااااااااااااان صراحه من دون مجامله عشان محد ينغش في كلامي ومد يقول اني اجامل اول مره اتعطر من عطر وكل الي في الدوام يوقفوني........................................... ..........................................صدقيني وايد حلو واتمنى تطرشين البكس مره ثانيه عشان اتذكر اسمه وبالنسبه للدخون السائل ريحته خباااااااال والكريم ما طلع من ايدي والله حتى بعد ما تسبحت يو رديت من الدوام*




*اقتباس:*
*جواهر الملا*




*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*كلمة حق انسأل عليها يوم القيامه ولازم اقولها لاني ما احب المجامله وبعد ام روضه انتي قلتيلي حتى لو مب حلو قولي رايك لا تزعلين مني لاني بقول الصراحه*




*بكل صراحه الدخون القروص الي في الصندوق مب حلو*



*احلا من الحلو ما توقعت انه اروع من الروعه بهذي الطريقه يا بنات تراني قلت الحق و ما اغشكم والله*
*الدخون والعطور اجنااااااااااااان وانا لنفسي طلبت*
*كريم الخلطة العجيبة (120درهم)*
*عطر ثابت (150 درهم)*
*دخون فرنسي 170 الصغير)*
*دخون في اي بي 170*
*واتمنى اني افدت البنات من ناحيتي*





*اقتباس:*
*أم سيف ومطرا*
*مشكوره الغاليه وصلتني العطور والدخون ووايد عيبني والحمد لله اني اتعامل مع انسانه مثلج دخونها اجنااااااااااااان انتظري طلبيتي الجديده*





*اقتباس:*
*وصلي كايد*






*الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمـــــة الله وبركاته*



*اشحالكم بنــــات ؟؟ ربكم بخير*



*شووووفوا شو صار فيني من قوم لوتاه*





*الصراحه ما توقعت*





*معقوووولة كل هذا يطلع منهم*






*الصراحه خبلوا فيني بالروايح الحلوة*



*ما شاء الله على الدخووووون والعطورات*



*كل شيء حلو*



*انا طلبت من الأخت ام روضه دخون روضة وطلبت منها اشوية سنابل وما شاء الله عليها خلال ايام قليلة وصلتني الطلبية والسنابل*



*اول ما جربت الدخوووون تخبلت على ريحته (( وانا ما اجامل )) لكن فعلا ريحته وايد حلوة ..*
*وطرشتلي دخون سنابل*
*لوتاه .... وماشاء الله ريحته قوية وحلوة*
*طيب العرب ... دخووون فرنسي بعد قمة في الروعه*
*خاص للشيوخ ... الصراحه عجبني واااااااااااااااااااااااايد*



*والعطور كانت*
*العروس... ريحته غاوية واايد*
*ولوتااه ... وبعد كان غاوي*







*بالمختصر المفيد كل انواع الدخون والعطورات الموجودة عندها حلوة وايد .. وانا ان شاء الله قريب بطلب عندها كمية بعد ما ارد من السفر لانه عندي ربيعتين بيعرسن عقبالكن بنات*



*تسلمين اختي على الدخون الحلو الصراحه قيمته فيه وتسلمين على التعامل الحلو .. وان شاء الله بكون زبووونتج الديمه*



*وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله حبوووووبه*



*تحياتي*




*اقتباس:*
*دماني الشعفار*



*بنات شو اقولك من دون كلام ولا انزار مسبق اتصلت ام روضه وقالتلي تعالي شوفي بكس العينات من العود والدخون والكريمات والعطور وعطور الفراش يا ربيييييييييي*




*شو عطور اجنااااان عطور يعني عطور مب ماي لا عطر رشه وحده شلة السياره بكبرها*
*وانا طلبت منها العروس وكريم الثابت ودخون روضه3*



*اجناااااااان ان شاء الله بودي العينات عند ربيعاتي باجر واعرف انهن بيتخبلن*




*اقتباس:*
*مرت ابو يعقوب*



*السلام عليج عيوني*



*مساء الاحساس والطيبه مساء الورد على احلا ورد ما اعرف كيف اشكرج على العطور بصراحه انا عندي كريم من سنين ما استغنى عنى مهما اشتريت من كريمات لكن والله يا ام روضة خلاص*



*خلاص استغنيت عنه بعد ما شميت ريحت كريم الثابت ريحته فنانه والله ان ريلي راح يلعب كوره مره وهو ما شاء الله عليه من النوع المشعر كل جسمه*
*يوم رد البيت طردته منه عشان ريحته*
*اوووووووف ريحته غلط كانت وكل الصاله خاست: شو اقول لا حول ولا قوه*



*قلتله اتفرك بلكريم مالج والله والللللللللللللللللللللللللللل لللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل ه والللللللللللللللللللللله*



*انه يخبرني ان الريايل في الملعب يقولون له بو يعقوب ياي عرس ولا ملعب والله هذا الي صار مع كريم الثابت بكل امانه وعساج على القوة يا رب يا ام روضه ويعطيج الف عافيه على الشغل المضبوط09:*



*اقتباس:*
*دماني الشعفار*
*دماني الشعفار*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*سوري على العنوان خرعتكم صح ههههههههه*
*يا بنات كلمت حق لازم اقولها في حق ام روضه والله يا بنات هذي*



*الانسانه اخلاقها عاليه كلمة روعه شويه عليها وحبوبه لدرجه كبيره و اني يوم خذت مجموعتها في منتدى عروس من الدخون*



*الكل اتخبل عليه ورديت طلبت منها مره ثانيه في هذا المنتدى كميه كبيره وكل اربيعاتي طالبين مره ثانيه*



*ويوم طلبت منها كان ديور والعطر مخلص وفرتهم لي في اقرب وقت وارسلته لي*



*والبزار خذت منها 3 اتخبلة الوالده عليه لدرجه انها تقولي دماني بليييز ما اروم استغنى عنه طعمه*



*لذيذ وتبغي الحين منه 10 بس ام روضه خلصت عنها الكميه الحين وقالتلي بتحجزلي اياه متى ما*



*تسوي ام ريلها مره ثانيه نصيحه لا تطوفون البزار احجزوا من عندها تراها ما ترد اي وحده حتى لو*



*مخلص توفره لها في اجرب فرصه ويا ربي يوفقج ويغنيج من حلاله واتمنى من كل بنات المنتدى*



*يجربون منتجاتج صراحه ما عليها كلام*





*اقتباس:*
*Bluebutterfly*
*اللي بتستري ما بتندم .. الريحة واااااااااايد روعة*






*اقتباس:*
*we7yatee*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*
*بغيت اقول كلمة حق في*
*اولا : دخون ام روضه ..*
*ما شاء الله ريحته واااايد غاويه .. انا اول مره اتعامل وياها .. بس كنت واثقه 100% ان ريحة دخونها غاويه ...*
*ثانيا: او روضه نفسها ...*
*انسانه خلوقه جدا ... اسلوب تعاملها راقي ..*




*تسلمين يا ام روضه و الله ايطيبج من طيب الجنه ان شاء الله*
*ام راشد*





*اقتباس:*
*ام الحلوين2*
*كلمة حق لازم تنقال في أم روضه ، أنا طلبت منها عينات قبل ما أشتري ، والله إنها ماقصرت وصلتهم لأقرب مكان أنا أريده ، ومعاملتها راقيه جدا وإسلوبها مهذب ، ( قلت في خاطري يوم معاملتها جذيه إذا كيف بيكون دخونها ) بس بصراحه ما عليه كلام رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه*
*تسلمين يا أم روضه*






*اقتباس:*
*ام هند وحارث*



*السلام عليكم*
*اختي الغالية ام روضة*
*ان شاء الله بعدج تذكريني*
*انا ام حارث اللي اشتريت منج من فترة ووصلتي بضاعتي لين الميغا مول وبهدلتج معاي*
*اعتذر جدا لاني ما ارسلت لج رسالة اشكرج فيها على معروضاتج الغاوية*
*لاني كنت ماخذة اجازة من الدوام وما عندي نت في البيت حاليا*
*عموما اتعرفين احلى شئ اشتريته من عندج*
*المخمرية*
*والله رهيييبة*
*امي يوم شمتها وايد عيبتها وحطيت حق بنتي الصغيرة وكل من شلها يقول شو هالريحة الخنينة اللي فيها*
*والله انها احلى من مخمريات اجمل اللي ريحتها ثجيلة*
*ياية باردة وغاوية وتم لين الواحد ما يسبح للمرة الثانية بشكل خفيف*
*حتى عودج كان غاوي والعود المعطر بعد*
*والدخون أكثر واحد عيبني دخون مهرة*
*ريحته اتم وغاوي*
*الله يوفقج يا اختي*
*ومشكووورة وايد على معاملتج الراقية واعذريني تعبتج في التوصيل*
*اختج*
*ام حارث*







*اقتباس:*
*الأميرة*
*عساج بخير وسهاله اختي*



*ومبارك عيدج*



*يزاج الله خير على توصيلج الدخون..*



*اسمحيلي جان عذبناج*



*ماشاءالله دخون روضه والعرايس ماعليهم كلام..*



*وان كان شي نوع ريحته مميزة وتختلف عنهم ياليت ترشحيلي اياه*



*وماقصرتي يالغالية شكثر تلومت لما عرفت انه المكان تعبج شوي لين وصلتيه..لا وما تاخذين عالتوصيل شي..*



*صدق تعاملج واغراضج آخر تميز..تسلمين*





*اقتباس:*
*ام اليهال841*
*مشكوره الغاليه على العطر والمخمريه روعه*



*:*



*اقتباس:*
*هنوووده البشري*
*السلام عليج*
*شخبارج عساج طيبه الغاليه*
*الحمد لله وصلتني الطلبيه*
*وهي عود الاعراس تبين الصراحه انا صارلي سنين اشتري عود معطر ما شميت عود معطر دش مخي نفس هذا انا ما تدخنت منه انا روحته الضو بس شلت ريحته الصاله كلها والله يا ام روضه اني دخنت الصبح وتمت الريحه الخنينه الين ثاني يوم والريحه اجناااااااان وربي على ما اقول شاهد ريحته والمخلط الي تارس نص الغرشه صدق رووووووعه*



*ربي يوفقج الغاليه*






*الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة روزس_بوظبي »*
*تسلمين الغاليه ومشكوره وايد وايد على العطر صراحه ريحته روعه وانشالله ناويه اطلب الدخون بس خبريني متى الطلبيه الثانيه بتي بوظبي*








*الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نجمة ليوا»*
*انا بصراحه جربته وللامانه الدخوون يجنن اللي هوه العود روضه خذت منه وخذت من العود ريييييييحته جنااان وما عليه كلام ,,,, والاخت hooda معاملتها تجنن والود ودها تيي لين عندج وتيييبه وانا من ناحيتيه ما قصرت معايه في اي شي ياارب يخليها ويخليلها عيالها ومشكووره*














*الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mimi nono»*
*بصراحة تعاملج اكثر من رائع وانت انسانة ذوق وأخلاق وماقصرتي ومشكوووووووة وايد على تعبج ومجهودج على توصيلج للطلبية لين عندنا ... الدخون والعود مسكتييييييين ومافيهم حيلة ريحتهم تشل البيت شل وانا اول مرة يعيبني عود او دخون بالهطريقة ... وانا قررت من اليوم ورايح اني دوم اتعامل معاج الغالية ان شاء الله وماعتقد اني اقدر استغنى عن دخونج وعودج وتعاملج اللي اكثر من مميز وهذا والله على ماقول شهيد مب مدح او مجاملة واللي تعاملت مع ام روضة بتتأكد من هذا الشي ... يعل ربي يوفقج الغالية ويربحج في تجارتج ....*





*إقتباس:*
*الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نداتي»*
*الصراحه اتعاملت مع هدى ...... والدخون مش حلو*



*لانه كلمة حلو اشويه عليه ........*



*الصراحه روعه .......*



*اول ما خذيت عنها الطلبيه طوالي رحت وخنت فيه اوووووووف شل البيت شل*



*الله ايوفقج يا هدى وحمدالله على سلامتج واتحملي من الدروب ..*



*راي اخر*









*إقتباس:*
*الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام يزوي»*
*بكل صراحه تعاملج روعه وطيبه جم تسوى وانا استانست وايد يوم تعرفت علج والدخون ريحته وااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه ومميزه تدرون اشو سويت اول ما استلمت الطلبيه رحت ودخنت غرفه النوم وشغلت المكيفات ورشيت اشويه كلونيا وسكرت الباب وطلعت اول مادخل زوجي قال الله شو هالريحه الغاويه اتيب الرقاد من حلاتها اتمنى لج التوفيق*



*وهذا راي*




*اقتباس:*
*((الملكه الحره))*
*سمحيلي الغاليه اني ما رديت عللى رسالتج امس*
*التجربه*
*دخون داماس :ريحته نفس ريحت الفزاع والحلو فيه اني دخنت كبتي منه والريحه ثبتت في ثيابي ووايد حلوه واحلى من دخون عليا القمر بوايد*



*دخون روضه : دخون عربي راقي بمعنى الكلمه واستانست اني خذته وتندمت اني ما عرفته من قبل وتراني بدمن عليه*



*العود العربي : ريلي دخن ميلس الرجال منه والله انه يقولي ان كل من في الميلس يسأله ما تقولنا من وين جايب هذا العود الحلو عاد ريلي استانس مني وايد والفضل يعود لج وترى ريلي موصيني اطلب لربيعه 3 عود عربي سوبر*



*عطر الثابت : نفس ريحت الكوكو شانيل ووايد راقي وريحته تنشم من بعيد*



*المخمريه الي معتقه سنه: اجنااااااااااااااااان حطيتها بعد ما تسبحت وطبخت ونظفت البيت وعرقت من الخاطر وريحت شعري اجنااااااااااااااااااان*




*اقتباس:*
*بيت العنبر والعود*
*ام روضه*







*الحقيني*




*الله يخليج*







*ابغي ضروري تردين علي اليوم*





*الله يخليج*







*بقولج وامري لله*






*انا خالتي من قطر وباجر مروحين واليوم شمو ريحتي واتخبلوا عليها يبغون ضروري من المخلطات العربيه الي تسوينها ودخون داماس وعود الاعراس والمخمريه الله يخليج هم باجر الظهر مسافرين وابغيهم ضروري الصبح*
*باسرع وقت محلفيني عليهم*



*اقتباس:*
*الغربية*
*شحالج الغالية ؟*



*اول شي مشكورة على سرعة التواصل..*



*وصلني العطر والدخون والعود المعطر*



*روعة ربي يسلمج من كل شي ..*



*العود وايد حلوووو .. وريحته رهيبه .. ربي يسلم من سواه*



*سلامي اختي الغالية*



[/QUOTE]




*اقتباس:*
*غرااام الشوق عرض المشاركة*
*السلام عليكم*
*بنات*
*حبيت اقولكم تجربتي مع*



*وحده من تاجرات المنتدى صار سنه وانا اشتري منها*




*بصراحه روووعه دخونها وبعد عطورها والوشن والمخمريه*



*بتقولون لي من*
*بقول لكم ام روضه 2*



*الشهاده لله*



*خذيت منها عطر لوتاه*
*وعطر الخلطه السريه*
*وكريمه*
*وعطر الثابت وكريمه*
*وعطر العروس*
*وبخور اوتاهوبخور وديمه*
*وبخور رووضه*
*والخمريه مالتها*




*بصراحه روووعه وانا كل ماخلصوا طلبت*
*وحتى هلي معاي*
*لدرجه طلبياتنا ماتقل عن 5000*
*وحبيت اكتب تجربتي وهي حتى يوم جيت دبي*
*طرشت لي عينات قبل الشراء*
*وقالت لي اختاري اللي يعجبج*
*وكل شسيء قبل اشتريه جربته*
*وصلته لي لين دبي*
*في الفندق*




*وشريت بعد من حراير دبي واليوم توصل طلبيتي*
*وياحليها اسلوبها حلو والله يوفقها وسوت لي خصم حلو خذيت منها كحل سمايلني وشغلات وايد*




*وشريت من روح العطور رقاوي البانيو وكانت انسانه قمه في الذوق والاخلاق اليوم بعد بتوصل ان الله راد ولي رجعه*
*انشاء الله*




*وشريت من مشتاقه لقطر فديت قلبها*
*هالانسانه غاليه على قلبي*
*خذيت منها كل شيء تقريبا" العاب مكياج فرش اشياء كثيره وتعامله وااااااااايد حلو وخصوماتها احلا خخخخخخخخخخخخ*




*الله يوفقكم بنات كلكم ويسر اموركم*







*اقتباس:*
*ام ميرا عرض المشاركة*
*الغاليه وصلتني بضاعتج الصراحه والله ما اجامل في قمه الروعه وما حافضه اساميهم وخذتهم بالمجازفه وصج صج ررررررررررررررروووعه والي اعرفه من ضمنهم لوتاه ودخون داماس والشيخه روضه وثابت ووووووو....*
*وعلى حظي خذت عطورات ما تبيعهم لاي حد يعني خصوصي وحده ماخذتهم صج مب رخاص بس يستاهلوريحته جناااااان والله:22 (24):*
*ومشششششكوره على تعاملج الحلو....*
*اختج ام ميرا من قطر*





*اقتباس:*
*أم علي 2 عرض المشاركة*
*بنات ساعدوني إلي تعرف رقم أم روضة 2 إلي تبيع عطور و دخون لوتاه تخبرني كبف ممكن اتصل عليه لأني تعبت قبل 5 شهور حاولت اتصل بمندوبتها و كنت في منتدى عالم حواء بس انقطت المندوبة عن المنتدى للسفر و قبل 3 أسابيع حصلت موضوع لأم روضة في هذا المنتدى و اشتركت في المنتدى علشان اتواصل معها بس حظي نحس الحرمة انقطعت عن المنتدى طرشتلها على الخاص و الإيميل ما ردت حاولت اكتب هذا الموضوع داخل منتدى العروض التجارية ما رضى يقول ما عندي صلاحية فلي تعرف كيف أقدر أتواصل مع أم روضة 2 ترد عللللللللي الله يخليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكم*






*اقتباس:*
*فديت ريلي ابراهيم عرض المشاركة*
*انا من المدمنات على منتجات ام روضه*



*الصراحه تنقال بضاعتها راااااااااااقيه جدا وصعب تلقين هذا الرقي عند احد*






*اقتباس:*
*شيمة عرض المشاركة*






*الغالية ام الروض*




*المخمرية وصلت البارحة*
*و ريحتها اتينن ردتني لريحة الأصالة*
*ما تتخيلين يوم حطيت منها شوي في شيلتي*
*حسيت اني في صباح العيد*





*لاخليت منج*
*و يعل ربي يوفقج دووووووووم*






*اقتباس:*
*أم سلطااان عرض المشاركة*
*ام الرووووووووووض فالج التوفيق والله ماقصرتي العود المعطر ومزيل العرق والدخون والبودي لوشن والثابت مش خسارة المبلغ الي دفعته فيهن روعــــــــــه رووووووووووعه والله*






*اقتباس:*
*أمل راشد عرض المشاركة*
*هلا وغلا أم روضه الغالية*
*إشحالج*
*أنا مب من النوع إللي يحب يجامل لو في شي ما يعيبني والله ما بستحي بقول إنه هذا الشي ما عيبني*
*بس أم روضه والله الشاهد على كلامي إنه كل أنواع الدخون إلي راوتني إياه روعه*
*وإلا المخمريه أنا ندمت كثر شعر راسي ليش ما خذيته بس لي عوده معاج ولازم آخذ المخمرية منج*
*ودخون*
*عاد مزيل العرق هذا خليه صوب واحد أنا خذت من عندها 3 غرش وخليت كل وحده من خواتي بس إتشم ريحته خلوني أطلب 6 مرة وحده كل وحده خذت حتى بنت خالتي إتخبلت على ريحته وخذت واحد من مالي*
*والله ما ندمت على شي خذيته من عند أم روضه الطيوبه*
*والله إنها بنت تدخل القلب من طيبتها*
*مشكورة يا أم روضه الغالية وما تقصرين*
*وإن شاء الله نحن متواصلين معاج*






*اقتباس:*
*ba6ah-79 عرض المشاركة*
*الصراحة يام روضة وصلني مزيل العرق وكلمة روعة والله شويه عليه قولي خبال جنان ما اعرف اوصفه الصراحة وريحته فواحة عن جد والله اني استخدمه من 4 ايام بس حطيت منه مرتين بس لاني اروح الريحة لين اليوم الثاني والله واستخسر احط منه ( احط منه شويه عشان ما يخلص بسرعة هههههه) والله الكمية الصغيرة شو تسوي والريحة فايحة ما شالله مع اني اشتغلت و تحركت في الحر بس والله ما شميت ريحة العرق بس ريحة المسك الصراحة روعة عن جد وابا اجرب الدخون بس ما خذت عينات من المندوبة يوم بطلب مرة ثانية انشالله وعلى فكرة خذت من الثابت مال الجسم صدق تحفة وريحته تمت علي لين اليوم الثاني وصدق مب خسارة في منتجات بن لوتاه السعر والزين غالي (بس مو تزيدين اسعارج الغالية هلاهلا فينا ههههههه هههههه ) السموحة اسولف... واتري الطلبية عن قريب انشالله*







*اقتباس:*
*::جوري::*
*مرحبا يالغاليه*
*حبيت أشكرج وأقولج ان ريحة العود وااايد حلوه حتى ريلي استانس عليها واايد*
*والبخور والعطور بعد ريحتهم تجنن*
*وبالنسبه لمزيل العرق بصراحه ريحته رهيبه يوم أحطه أحس ريحته تغطي المكان كله*
*احتمال أطلب بعد مره*
*ربي يوفقج ان شالله*





*اقتباس:*
*البياعه15*
*بسم الله*
*ما شاء الله على العود المبخر شل الدنيا شل*





*اقتباس:*
*((شواخي))*
*مشكووووووووووووورة*
*عالدخون الغاوي الصراحة ماعليه كلام ماشاء الله عليج*
*خلاص الحين دوووووووووووووووومي بتعامل وياج لاتنسيني عاااااااد*
*وبخلي العايلة كلها تاخذ منج.*




*اقتباس:*
*aldmaney*
*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



*شحالج الغاليه ام روضه؟ عساج بخير يا الغاليه ...انا من فتره خذت منج عطرالعروس و اصل العود و دخون روضه و دخون خاص للشيوخ و عود كمبودي و 2 مزيل العرق*



*تبيني ابتدي بأي واحد منهن لو اقولج كل واحد احلى وافخم و اثبت و اروع من الثاني مابوفيهن ربع مب نص حقهم واللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يا الغاليه انه احلى عطور شميتهن في حياتي هن عطورج انتي ..ماتم حد ماشمهن ما صاح يباهن و الي صدق خبل بلي عندي هو عطر العروس ياويلي على ريحة هالعطر مافيه حيييييييييييييييييله مره موقفه عنه الرمسه اصل العود..والله حتى اخواني الله يحفظهم من شموه حايلوني يبون ياخذونه ..و الوالده فديتها كل ساعه وطت علي تشمه اون تقولي ماروم اصد براسي بعيد عنج الريحه روحها تردني صوبج و العووووووووود مايتفوت الصراحه.*



*اقتباس:*
*!!قلب طفل!! عرض المشاركة*
*ربي يوفقج الغلااااااااااااااااا .... صدق روووووووووووووووعه ..*
*و انا ماخذه المخمريه .. صدق روووووووووووووووووووووووووعه ....*



*الغاليه بس بغيت أسأل .. إذا بغيت أشوف العينات كيف .. و أنا من راس الخيمه ..؟؟*





*اقتباس:*
*xouaexo عرض المشاركة*
*الصراحه وصلتني الطلبية من اسبوع ومزيل العرق صدق ريحته اتجنن اتحسينها هاديه بس حلوه وواضحه*
*و وعطتني عينه من العود المبخر الصراحه ريحته كل حد في البيت سال عنها وانشالله بطلبه المره اليايه*
*بالتوفيق اختي*



*اقتباس:*
*~ أم سيف ~*
*يامرحبا باختي ام روضه*



*الصراحه ماعرف شو اقولج على هالروايح الحلوه الصراحه كلمة روعه شويه*
*ماشاءالله على تعامل المندوبه ندى الله يعطيها العافيه ...*



*صراحه ماعرفت شو اخذ وشو اخلي من الدخون والعطور ....*
*حتى لمى رجعت السياره ريلي يقولي شوهالريحه العجيبه هذا بس مجرد اني شميت العطور والدخون بس ماشاءالله ريحه الدخون تشل البيت شل*
*الله يوفقج وزيدج من خيره .....*



*الغاليه بغيت اطلب مره ثانيه :*
*1-دخون روضه الصغير*



*1-العود المبخر الي ماعليه كلام*
*والعود الكمبودي - طلبته المره الي طافت بس ماكان لي حظ خبرتني المندوبه انه مخلص فإذا كان متوفر عندج بغيت 1 ماعليج امر*



*وهذي المعلومات:*
*مشكوره*

----------


## ام روضه2

كككككككككك000000000000000

----------


## ام روضه2

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## احتاجك..



----------


## ام روضه2

شكرا"

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## إيمان111

أرقـام بعض الرقـاة الشـرعين ومـفسري الأحـلام

الشيخ مـحمـد وحـيد : مدينة العين للتواصل : موقع الشيخ محمد وحيد صيحة الحق للرقية الشرعية.الرقية المباشرة في مدينة العين 
الجمعة والسبت والاحد والاثنين من بعد صلاة العصر الى صلاة العشاء
ـــــــــــ
الشيخ أبـو مـحـمـد العميري : للاستفسارات وطلبات الرقية الشرعية يرجى حجـز مواعيد بالاتصال المباشر . 
في حالة عدم الرد يرجى إرسال رسالة SMS فيـها الطلب . للتواصل مع الشـيـخ 
جوال : 00971555259006 الإيميل [email protected] 
ـــــــــــــ
تفـسير الأحـلام : على رقم الشيـخ أبـو محـمد العـمـيـري : 00971555259006 
داخل الإمارات العربية المتحدة : 0555259006 
ـــــــــــــ 
الـشيخ فـهـد بن سلام أبو راكان : إمارة أم القوين شارع الجوازات مقابل النادي العربي : 0508681607
ـــــــــــــــ
الشيخ صلاح عبد القـادر : موقع الرقية الشرعية للشيخ أو عن طريق الجوال . 0506111706 
الشيخ متوقف عن الرقية مؤقتا 
ـــــــــــــــ
الشيخ عبد الله السدحان : الرياض السعودية المشرف على موقع شفاء للرقية الشرعية للتواصل مع الشيخ على الموقع 
ــــــــــــــــ 
الشيخ خالد الجريسي: الرياض السعودية صاحب التأليفات في الرقية الشرعية جوال : 00966507504440
ـــــــــــــــ
الشيـخ محـمـد عبد الـرحمن العـريـفـي : مستشار أسري جوال : 00966505845140 
البريد الاكتروني : [email protected] أو [email protected]
ــــــــــــــ
الرقم المجاني للفتوى بالهيئة العامة للشؤون الاسلامية والاوقاف
بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة

8002422 

الدال على الخير كفاعله . إنشرها ليعم النفع لجميع المسلمين .لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ام خليفه 28

موفقه انشاء الله باخذ من عندج و اجرب

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووفقج

----------

